# Balão Meteorológico Vaisala



## vivi (12 Jun 2007 às 20:22)

ola a todos 
foi-me oferecido um balao meteorologico da marca  vaisala
ref:rs80-15N
ate aqui tudo bem mas falta-me o software sera k alguem me pode ajudar. ja fui ao site claro k eles pedem-me os €€€€.
 obrigado....


----------



## vivi (12 Jun 2007 às 20:25)

*balao meteorologico vaisala*

ola  a todos
foi-me oferecido 1 balao meteorologico da mara vaisala referencia:rs 80-15n
ate aqui tudo bem so que nao tenho o software sera k alguem me pode ajudar. claro ja fui a pesquisar e eles pedem os €€€€€. este tipo de balao ja foi usado em tempos na base das lages..
obrigado....


----------



## GranNevada (13 Jun 2007 às 14:02)

Olá Vivi .

Tens de nos esclarecer melhor . Ofereceram-te o balão COM a radiosonda ou SEM a radiosonda ?
Se for com a radiosonda só precisas do software para receber os dados .
Não penso que seja coisa barata - vou tentar procurar e depois digo-te alguma coisa , se encontrar .
Sabes que quando lançares o balão vais ficar sem ele e sem a radiosonda acoplada ? Não sei quanto custa um balão , mas cada radiosonda fica por cerca de 16 Libras ( http://www.bullnet.co.uk/shops/test/totex.htm ) . É um hobby caro e apenas se usa o lançamento de balões num punhado de estações e aeroportos ...
Boa sorte .


----------



## vivi (13 Jun 2007 às 22:14)

GranNevada disse:


> Olá Vivi .
> 
> Tens de nos esclarecer melhor . Ofereceram-te o balão COM a radiosonda ou SEM a radiosonda ?
> Se for com a radiosonda só precisas do software para receber os dados .
> ...



ola boa noite e obrigado por teres respondido a minha msg
pois como sou radio amador queria acoplar a sonda um transmissor de 144mhz para se conseguir localizar a sonda. e ao lançar a mesma gostaria de contactar escuteiros a nivel nacional escolas etc..etc... para se fazer como se diz aqui nas conversas de radio uma caça a raposa ... bom mas a sonda vem com o receptor etc vem completo, so nao tenho o software 
obrigado pela ajuda mas se for caso de lançar a mesma vou contactar o forum afim de dar a frequencia de radio baliza para possivel localizaçao, este tipo de evento ja se usa muito em frança inglatera etc...http://home.att.net/~jleggio/projects/rdf/rdf.htm


----------



## Minho (13 Jun 2007 às 23:03)

vivi disse:


> ola boa noite e obrigado por teres respondido a minha msg
> pois como sou radio amador queria acoplar a sonda um transmissor de 144mhz para se conseguir localizar a sonda. e ao lançar a mesma gostaria de contactar escuteiros a nivel nacional escolas etc..etc... para se fazer como se diz aqui nas conversas de radio uma caça a raposa ... bom mas a sonda vem com o receptor etc vem completo, so nao tenho o software
> obrigado pela ajuda mas se for caso de lançar a mesma vou contactar o forum afim de dar a frequencia de radio baliza para possivel localizaçao, este tipo de evento ja se usa muito em frança inglatera etc...http://home.att.net/~jleggio/projects/rdf/rdf.htm



Mas como é que vais fazer para a sonda e equipamento acoplado sobreviver desde quase os 30.000 metros de altitude?


----------



## GranNevada (14 Jun 2007 às 15:34)

Sim , acho que já percebi o que queres fazer , mas , de qualquer maneira , tens consciência de que perderás todo o material após o primeiro lançamento ? Excepto o software , claro .
Só que para voltares a usar o software terás de comprar novo balão e radiosonda ... caro , caro , caro ...
É que eu acho que , mesmo com o transmissor , as hipóteses de recuperares o material são quase nulas devido à distância enorme que , em princípio , o balão percorrerá !


----------



## rossby (14 Jun 2007 às 15:45)

vivi disse:


> ola a todos
> foi-me oferecido um balao meteorologico da marca  vaisala
> ref:rs80-15N
> ate aqui tudo bem mas falta-me o software sera k alguem me pode ajudar. ja fui ao site claro k eles pedem-me os €€€€.
> obrigado....



Viva VIVI

Aparentemente o que tens é uma radiosonda usada parecida com esta:






Podia arranjar-te o software mas precisas obrigatoriamente deste sistema de recepção (da direita) com a respectiva antena (que não se vê na imagem):






e que custa uma pipa de massa. O IM apenas tem 3 ou 4 e dois deles estão em Lisboa e no Funchal. A estação das Lajes - Santa Rita tb tem um que é proriedade dos americanos.

Precsas tb de uma fita perfurada k vem com a sonda e que tem os parâmetros de calibração da mesma para introduzir no sistema de recepção.

A distância não é problema, pois estas sondas podem emitir durante 2 a 3  horas a 30-35 km de altitude k em distância directa é bem mais do que isso.

Não percebí exactamente o que queres mas tanto quanto sei esta sonda não possui receptor e possivelmente precisarás tb de uma bateria própria de 12V activada com água.

Boa sorte !


----------



## rossby (14 Jun 2007 às 16:00)

GranNevada disse:


> Olá Vivi .
> 
> Tens de nos esclarecer melhor . Ofereceram-te o balão COM a radiosonda ou SEM a radiosonda ?
> Se for com a radiosonda só precisas do software para receber os dados .
> ...



Pois, mas 16 libras é mesmo preço de saldo   pq este tipo de sondas está descontinuado e quase ninguém já usa destas sondas. Se mal me lembro cada sonda destas custava na decada de 90 uns 20 e poucos contos, ou seja cerca de 100 -125 euros.

Um abraço


----------



## vivi (14 Jun 2007 às 20:48)

obrigado por teres respondido
bom e assim de momento so vou ter aqui em casa a experiencia. se me puderes facultar o programa agradeço. em termos de recepçao radio aqui em casa nao tenho esse tipo de problema pois sou radio amador... aqui a um pouco de tudo antenas seguimento de satelites. recepçao meteorologica dos satelites noaa. e muito mais ,,,
obrigado pela vossa ajuda


----------



## chukao (28 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Ola a todos é minha primeira vez no meteopt.com. Sou professor de físca do Rio de Janeiro - BR e tenho vontade de fazer uma experiência, tirando fotos da Terra da estratosfera. Iguais aos estudantes espanhois e americanos. Porem queria algumas dicas de vocês que têm muitas experiencias e conhecimentos do assunto. e-mail: professorangelocarvalho@gmail.com

Uma primeira dúvida. Aonde compro uma balão metereologico e qual o tipo que devo usar?


----------

